# New pictures finally!!!



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwww Beautiful pictures.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Cute pictures. My neighbors father has a pit that is the sweetest boy. He plays with their golden and let's the golden take any thing from him.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

They are both adorable. I love the expression on your pit's face, and those looong ears...precious!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

AWWW how cute but did you know that someone shaved one of your Goldens and Dyed the other??? LOL!!! Just kidding, they are beautiful!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love that first picture. The pups are just so cute. I remember your big girl jumping in the pool with your mom's dogs. So cute. How is the pup doing on the potty training?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, cute pics, Suzzee looks like she's filling out a little and Molly is getting big


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Cute pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

What a great looking pair!! The Bassett is darling......and the Pit (?) is extremely beautiful. Such majesty!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

lovely pics!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

I know they are pretty cute...lol  Yeah Suzee and Mollee are doing great and actually this weekend I noticed a huge difference with Mollee she actually didn't go potty in the house and she came and got me to let me know she needed to go out(Thank God!!) I'm so excited...I love my pups to death! Of and Believe me if it was warm Suzee would be all over the water..right now shes a bit whimpy being outside in the cold she gets goose bumps on her back its so funny...I bought her a sweater to wear when we go out  They are just so good...I wouldn't replace them for nothing, I think its the angle of Suzee standing there she hasn't gained any weight we were just at the vet must just look like it mom.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

threegoldengirls said:


> Cute pictures. My neighbors father has a pit that is the sweetest boy. He plays with their golden and let's the golden take any thing from him.


Oh Suzee is the same exact way with Molle and other dogs...She didn;t used to be with moms dogs...But she is completely different now...she backs down to anything...its so cute though.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures. That first one is priceless.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

steffi_walker1987 said:


> I know they are pretty cute...lol  Yeah Suzee and Mollee are doing great and actually this weekend I noticed a huge difference with Mollee she actually didn't go potty in the house and she came and got me to let me know she needed to go out(Thank God!!) I'm so excited...I love my pups to death! Of and Believe me if it was warm Suzee would be all over the water..right now shes a bit whimpy being outside in the cold she gets goose bumps on her back its so funny...I bought her a sweater to wear when we go out  They are just so good...I wouldn't replace them for nothing, I think its the angle of Suzee standing there she hasn't gained any weight we were just at the vet must just look like it mom.


Yes Suzee is my flying water dog...LOL here she is this past summer


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

I absolutly love that picture mom its so funny I could loose it laughing everytime I see it.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Great Pictures!!! I love the dog's sleeping on each other!! And jumping into the pool...that's priceless! 

Wait, are you two mother and daughter????


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Great pics....I love bassets. They have the cutest bark/howl out of all the breeds. Just makes me laugh when I hear them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Great Pictures!!! I love the dog's sleeping on each other!! And jumping into the pool...that's priceless!
> 
> Wait, are you two mother and daughter????


Yep we sure are: How you guess?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> Great pics....I love bassets. They have the cutest bark/howl out of all the breeds. Just makes me laugh when I hear them.


Oh yeah and Mollee's is still growing since she is still really young...It's to funny to hear her run around the house after Suzee barking I love it.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

They are so cute! Great photos.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> Great Pictures!!! I love the dog's sleeping on each other!! And jumping into the pool...that's priceless!
> 
> Wait, are you two mother and daughter????


Yep that's my brat daughter...LOL, she is making me a grandma too


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

steffi_walker1987 said:


> I absolutly love that picture mom its so funny I could loose it laughing everytime I see it.


You got that picture right? If not I send it to ya....yes it's very funny, got a couple more


----------

